# See my samples



## telnett (May 16, 2014)

Hi guys,

I have been taking product pictures for an e-store and there are few aspects that bothers me a lot. I am using a 60x60x60 light tent and we have chosen not to use white background and have a bit more exceptional product images. As you see, we do have a wallpaper with logo's printed on it and a glass pad. 

http://goo.gl/IrClbS
http://goo.gl/4dVKbF

I'm looking for a way to even out the background and get rid of the shadow. I cannot make any more space between the item and background because the DOF is very narrow and putting more light on the top of the tent kills the reflection and makes the pad too white.

Any input would be appreciated.


----------



## Designer (May 16, 2014)

The second one is very nice.  In the first one there is a shadow on part of the label which obscures some printing.


----------



## pgriz (May 16, 2014)

Well, you could use more distance between the object and the background, and a longer focal length to compress the deeper space.  As for the DOF that you say is narrow - why is that an issue if you're shooting on a tripod?  I assume you ARE shooting on a tripod?

The other thought is, why not just have the background shot the way you want it, and superimpose the product image over the background?


----------



## telnett (May 19, 2014)

@Designer, thank you for your positive feedback. Great observation regarding the label, I believe altering the midtones around the darker print area resolves the problem: http://goo.gl/1EhTej

@pgriz, I am using a tripod. More distance would probably remove the shadow but I find it hard to keep the object and the background in focus. Right now, the space between the object and the background can only fit one finger so they are really close. What mostly bothers me is this inconsistency when I put them together: http://goo.gl/hlpvih

Well, at first, stitching the background was out of the question because there were some transparent caps and reflective surfaces. I also wanted it all to be as natural as possible. But when I think about it now, maybe I should give it a shot. I can take two pictures on the same background (with and without item) so the reflections and transparency will remain. The background tone should be more consistent. Will get back here with some results hopefully.


----------

